# Steam workshop.........



## dynax (30 Nov 2018)

......... found this searching around for steam powered models etc, and thought some might like to see this, 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WXHNBM ... e=youtu.be


----------



## Trevanion (30 Nov 2018)

Reminds me of Fred Dibnahs Workshop. A little more organized than Fred's though!


----------



## Rhyolith (2 Dec 2018)

Haha, excellent! Love the noise it all makes.


----------



## AES (2 Dec 2018)

Just imagine having a shop like that to play in all day. I must admit, if it was me, nothing would get produced, but I'd be spending all day just firing it up and watching the wheels go round. Smashing.


----------



## dynax (2 Dec 2018)

have a look at other videos on his channel, i like the whistle, i wonder if there would be a way of rigging up some kind of relay to operate the whistle when the phone rings 8)


----------



## bourbon (2 Dec 2018)

Could do with a little bit of guarding on some of those belts though.


----------



## AndyT (3 Dec 2018)

Nice to see stuff like that preserved in working order.
With my old treadle powered lathe, I have a boring bar (and some other tools) exactly like the one he demonstrated - this is the first time I have seen one in use.


----------



## Droogs (3 Dec 2018)

I'm on ep9 now


----------

